# mirale the wonder chick



## allen

here are some pics of miracle


----------



## Kfontan

She/he is a cutie, Allen.


----------



## Rosie

He's so cute. I love the first picture.


----------



## sweetrsue

It just came to me. If you call the other baby Smokey...you would have Smokey and the Miracle. OK if you're not in your 50's you probably won't get that.


----------



## allen

i must say this they were good and no i,m not 50 well in a couple years


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

He is so cute and scruffy looking


----------



## thecrabbykeet

What a cutie!


----------



## bigmikey36

lol i get it...i'm not in my 50's and oh yeah booooooooooooo lol jk


----------



## Malorey

Lirl, he's like, "Down with the camera! Feed Me"


----------



## spike's mom

What a sweety nice picks and I just love his/her name.


----------



## allen




----------



## kimmikefids

awww Allen she is beautiful!!!! looking like a baby tiel now...how exciting


----------



## allen

ok here is the latest of miracle it,s been 3 weeks since i pulled miracle


----------



## allen




----------



## Bea

You've done well with her!


----------



## kimmikefids

omg she is looking beautiful!!! even getting little cresty feathers...I can't wait till ours gets feathers so we can tell what he will be!!! She is so precious Allen you are doing a great job!!!


----------



## Plukie

Looking good and growing fast!


----------



## allen

my uncle came bye wanted to see the chicks and he was shocked he said now wait a minute there was 3 so i said one did not make it to much damage with three holes 
but he is impressed with the out come of these 2 oh yea mike and kim yours is showing dark spots on the wings where the feathers are going to start growing in and since saturday it went from 17 grams to 24

and thankyou all i no it was touch and go for a while and it was not long after my surgery and busy with canning and caring for these darlings


----------



## Rosie

She is gorgeous!  Look at that ickle crest!


----------



## allen

thankyou all i did not expext them to live from the time i saw them but i new i had to give them a fighting chance


----------



## allen

oh yea i just put miracle in a cage as she is wandering around and playing with the seeds on the floor


----------



## bigmikey36

You truly are the man Allen. You've done such a great job with miracle under less than outstanding conditions and situations. Can't wait to meet our little fid for the first time sounds like he/she is doing well also, nice weight gain. Keep up the great work oh and let me know when you plan on going to the bird show cause i'm thinking of heading up there myself
Mikey


----------



## allen

maybe we can meet and go for coffee or dinner


----------



## kimmikefids

u have done a wonderful thing for 2 little babies....they now have the chance to be owned by loving parents...you for Miracle and Mikey and I for our little one.....they truly were lucky to have you and all you've done for them...thats great our little one is putting on weight....soon it'll be hard to believe they were ever that tiny and helpless!!! I don't know about Mikey going to the bird show tho.....goodness knows what he'll come home with!!!! I hope your not a bad influence allen!!! :rofl:


----------



## allen

i,ll try not to be i can,t promise though or maybe he will steer me in the path of another bird lol


----------



## kimmikefids

hahaha maybe!!! tho from your other post about the bird show I don't think you will need any encouragement!!!


----------



## bigmikey36

meeeeeeeee? i's a good little boy i wouldn't do any such a thing


----------



## kimmikefids

uh huh....sure u wouldn't...u think i don't know u by now?


----------



## allen

i see kim has a pic of the little one as a avatar


----------



## allen

ok just wanted to no with miracle the wing feathers are black not grey but black and ontop of his head me and my neighbour noticed his feathers are like a lime green not his crown but his head feathers has anyone seen this before


----------



## bigmikey36

could be turning the olive mutation??? i have seen pictures and if that is the case miracle will be a gorgeous bird


----------



## Renae

She's gonna be a beautiful colored 'tiel. 

Look at her grow so quick!


----------



## allen

ok here is the pics of her head


----------



## sweetrsue

May be a Cinnamon. The Brown mixing with the yellow gives that olive effect. Either way...very pretty coloring!


----------



## kimmikefids

her head does look cinnamonny...i can't believe how many feathers she has now....so pretty


----------



## allen

i can,t believe how much yours and mike has grown in less then a week pin feathers on her wings neck crop belly and her weight today was 31 grams last friday was 17 grams


----------



## kimmikefids

wow!!! he/she really is coming along....guess he was just a slow starter....im so glad to hear it tho....being a mommy u do worry about the precious little things...specially when i went back and looked at the previous posts!! so its nice to see him/her doing well...when Mikey gets home I'm gonna talk to him about names i think.....Miracle is looking beautiful....she is going to be stunning


----------



## bigmikey36

Ok Allen we have officially decided on a name for our little baby. Since he had a slow start and was small for a long time we have decided to call him/her Squirt. We both liked it right away as soon as i said it and belle piped her approval as well so now the little one shall be called....Squirt


----------



## Renae

Squirt! That is a cute name, sounds like you can't wait till Squirt is in her/his new home with you's, hopefully time will go quick.


----------



## kimmikefids

ty i thought it was sweet when Mikey suggested it.....I don't get to meet the little one for a while yet.....could be up to 5months but i will get to talk to him and see him on cam and in photos.....will be hard tho cause i bet he/she is going to be adorable and lovey


----------



## allen

ok thats good i,ll start to call him/her squirt


----------



## Sophia

Squirt is a great name!!!  Makes them sound so cute and loving, which 'tiels are!!


----------



## birdieness

Aww soo cute. Just going to throw this out there to you. This odd colors on the babies head could just be yellow. I noticed with hugs when he was a baby he had that coloration to his head aswell so i guessed male and i was indeed right.


----------



## allen

ok just to let you no that miracle is stating to eat the cereal and seeds not much but he is trying it out and he is climbing to so she/he is on it,s way


----------



## bigmikey36

YAY Miracle!!! and yay to you as well allen, you're doing a great job as surrogate daddy

Mikey


----------



## allen

thankyou so much when i first started handfeeding it was the very first time but i have always said if you are going to breed be prepared to hand feed you never no what will happen just like in this case out of the three 2 made it miracle and squirt even though they were from my uncles birds i took them on


----------



## allen

ok here are more pics of miracle i would say he is going to be with us for a long time


----------



## kimmikefids

awwwwwwwwwwwww she's beautiful!!!! I hope squirt is just like her!! what a precious little angel she is...she's a very dark grey on her wings and back...so very pretty!! or he.....i don't know i just feel the need to put her when i speak about miracle and he when i talk about squirt lol....goodness knows which is which tho....


----------



## allen

hey kimmikefids here is mike with miracle and yes mikey36 took pics of squirt


----------



## bigmikey36

Here i am with Squirt


----------



## kimmikefids

Look at Miracle...what a big grown up birdie...she is beautiful allen....a real special miracle


----------



## allen

more of a miracle








miracle eating her seed









play time for miracle


----------



## kimmikefids

awww she is almost a big grown up birdie!!!


----------



## allen

here is miracle on my shoulder that my neighbour took


----------



## sweetrsue

What a cutie...Daddys' little boy.


----------



## allen

ok here is miracle 6 weeks ago and here she is today








beforeprayer









no i,m not hideing just trying the seed out 









mmmmmmmmm this is good


----------



## kimmikefids

she truly is a miracle birdie!!!


----------



## allen

miracle is now 7 weeks old and squirt will be 7 weeks old on wednesday


----------



## allen

my very big grown up miracle is now flying down to 2 feedings a day eating seed and is going through the stage where she is loosing some weight she even flew all around the room in a circle i,m just going to upload more pics of her with one of her and squirt next to each other


----------



## allen

hi squirt im your older sister miracle








miracle getting some sun








look at my gorgious crown


----------



## kimmikefids

oh my goodness isn't she beautiful!!! squirt and miracle look so precious together!!! wow i can't believe they are 7 weeks old now!!!!


----------



## Sophia

They are both looking so cute together, I am sorry to here about Squirt passing in your other thread. 
R.i.p Squirt.


----------



## kimmikefids

ty Sophia....at least we will always have the photos of squirt to remind us what a special little guy he was....


----------



## allen

ty i really thought squirt was going to make it


----------



## Renae

They're a bit older then my babies. 

Miracle looks so sweet and cuddly. And agreed they do look cute together.


----------



## allen

well i was not going to post any pics this week but i no mike and kim would want me to so here is miracle at the window









what is out there








i like this view








the sun feels nice








i like this view better


----------



## kimmikefids

awww allen she is beautiful....and you are right.....i came looking especially to see her and was happy to see new pics...what a special little girl/boy


----------



## allen

ok miracle is just starting to eat solid food









i have to try this out








wow this tastes good


----------



## allen

ok just to let you all no what i,ll be doing when the chicks are old enough i,ll be doing a DNA on all lutinos because i want one female lutino to pair up with shadow my wf male but if i can find one before no dna unless someone wants a specific one 

now with miracle she is all grown up she is eating solid food now i still have to hand feed as she has not started on drinking water


----------



## sweetrsue

Which pair did the chicks you're talking about come from? If the Father was a Lutino all the Lutino chicks would be female. If niether one looked like a Lutino the Lutino chicks would be female. If the Mother was Lutino they could be either sex.


----------



## allen

so far no chicks but the father is pied split to lutino mother is a cinnamon pearl 
now when stretch and sparkles finally do breed 
sparkles cinnamon pearl female stretch is common grey split to lutino male
and the new breeding pair is as follows male all white pied female saddle back wich is a brown wing pied


----------



## PtsRPpl2

How adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## allen

miracle and her first bathe


----------



## allen




----------



## Plukie

Oh my goodness how she has grown!! What a lovely photo. You have done a magnificent job with little Miracle Allen. Well done.


----------



## PtsRPpl2

Aw, she is just precious! I love all the photos...keep em coming!!


----------



## allen

and here is miracle with her first scritches


----------



## allen

ok i,m going to show you miracle when i first pulled her and today fully weaned and drinking water no more hand feeding at all so from now on i,ll post pics in other posts 








before prayer








after prayer








my first bathe








all grown up and weaned


----------

